# WoW in Japan



## Druda (22. April 2009)

erst einmal guten Morgen ^^

und dann zu meiner Frage...
ich hab schon im Internet gesucht, aber nicht viel drueber gefunden.
wisst ihr, wieso WoW nicht in Japan erschienen ist?
und ob es ueberhaupt moeglich ist dort normal weiter zu spielen, z.B. vom Laptop aus?


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

ja du kannst in japan wow spielen ganz normal einloggen und spielen eventuel hast ne höhere ms


warum es keine japanische server gibt keine ahnung vllt mögen sie Amerikanische Firmen nicht so^^


----------



## Tyraila (22. April 2009)

hab ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht : ) ..


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (22. April 2009)

weil die japaner eh kleine zeit zum daddeln haben da sie 19 stunden am tag arbeiten, 30 min sex haben und den rest schlafen...eventuell nochmal  kacka machen^^


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

hm, ganz normal?
es wurde mal ein Thread erstellt, da wollte naemlich einer in..keine Ahnung, Spanien? weiß nicht mehr genau, aber der wollte halt woanders spielen und dann hat Blizzard sein Account gesperrt.
halt weil es uebers Ausland ging und sie verdacht auf gehackt hatten, etc. 
darum bin ich mir nicht so sicher ._.


----------



## Pauwee (22. April 2009)

Smóky-DOTD schrieb:


> weil die japaner eh kleine zeit zum daddeln haben da sie 19 stunden am tag arbeiten, 30 min sex haben und den rest schlafen...eventuell nochmal  kacka machen^^





mama, was meint er mit 30 min? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Schreib doch einfach Blizzard mal ne Mail ob du in Japan spielen kannst!


Gibt es tatsächlich kein Wow in Japan? 

Hm.... könnte daran liegen das man in Japan schnell sein "Gesicht" verliert wenn man gegen den Gegner verloren hat und nach dem verlorenen BG keine Möglichkeit zum Harakiri für den Char geboten wird!^^ 

Oder weil es bei der Allianz keine Samurais und bei den Hordlern keine Ninjas gibt!^^

Oder daran, dass wenn Japaner etwas machen, immer gleich übertreiben und wahrscheinlich ganz Japan nur noch Wow zocken würde!^^

Vielleicht auch weil man in Wow Glücksdrachen töten muß?

Oder weil sie keine Spiele mit Schurken mögen? (unehrenhaft sich vor dem Feind zu verstecken!)

Sie keine gelben Gnome gekriegt haben?

Fragen über Fragen! oO

Aber ich glaube es liegt daran:

Blizzard Angst davor hat, das Spiel in Japanische Schriftzeichen übersetzen zu müssen! oO


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Blizzard Angst davor hat, das Spiel in Japanische Schriftzeichen übersetzen zu müssen! oO




In Japan gibts auch das Normale Alphabet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warum hat es dann Korea und China? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Druda

den thread den du meinst war einer der nach china ging und keine ahnung aber sollte nix passieren

ich habe auch 1 jahr in Spanien gespielt nix passiert kenne auch jemand der 1 jahr in japan war und auch nix passiert ist

ach ja 

WILL AUCH NACH JAPAN -.-" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepender (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> erst einmal guten Morgen ^^
> 
> und dann zu meiner Frage...
> ich hab schon im Internet gesucht, aber nicht viel drueber gefunden.
> ...




weil es dort noch skelette gibt und so, es wäre noch zu brutal, das stand auch mal hier in buffed!

irgend nen thema von den thememaster sogar auf der startseite


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> In Japan gibts auch das Normale Alphabet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja hab ich schon gesehen, aber werden nicht noch überwiegend ihre Schriftzeichen verwendet?

Ich weiß es nicht! Ich war noch nie in Japan und ich hätte ne riesen Angst davor, ohne einen Ortskundigen oder jemand der wenigstens japanisch kann dort mit der U-Bahn zu fahren!^^


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> weil es dort noch skelette gibt und so, es wäre noch zu brutal, das stand auch mal hier in buffed!
> 
> irgend nen thema von den thememaster sogar auf der startseite



zu brutal...

klar die Japaner finden WoW zu brutal lol

glaube ich nicht so dran^^


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> In Japan gibts auch das Normale Alphabet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das klingt ja doch besser >_<

nur ms wird wirklich nervig..aber egal, kann man dann nichts machen
raiden wird auch schwer sein, aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und danke fuer die Infos!

btw:

ja, Japan ist teuer und viel Vorbereitung fuer die Sprache aber es lohnt sich aufjedenfall *-*
aber ich muss mal sehen, ob ich bei work'n travel ueberhaupt zum spielen komme, haha


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ja hab ich schon gesehen, aber werden nicht noch überwiegend ihre Schriftzeichen verwendet?
> 
> Ich weiß es nicht! Ich war noch nie in Japan und ich hätte ne riesen Angst davor, ohne einen Ortskundigen oder jemand der wenigstens japanisch kann dort mit der U-Bahn zu fahren!^^




naja wie gross der anteil von den beiden ist^^

aber nach aussen verwendet man sicher mehr das "normale" Alphabet 

Filme mit sub Japanisch gibts viele mit "normalem" Alpabet genau so wie bei den Lyrics der lieder


ich war auch noch nie in Japan und mir wäre das egal ob mich da auskenne will einfach mal dahin^^


----------



## Gwyned (22. April 2009)

Von Japan aus kannst du ganz normal spielen.
Wir haben auch einen Gildenmeber der Täglich bzw. Nächtlich, von Tokio aus auf unserem Deutschen Server spielt.


----------



## Deepender (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zu brutal...
> 
> klar die Japaner finden WoW zu brutal lol
> 
> glaube ich nicht so dran^^




moment ich suche mal die quelle!


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> raiden wird auch schwer sein, aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich glaube nicht das es an der MS liegen kann wegen dem Raiden 

wen wir hier 18 uhr haben haben sie in Japan ja recht frühen morgen^^ 3-5 uhr?^^


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also ich glaube nicht das es an der MS liegen kann wegen dem Raiden
> 
> wen wir hier 18 uhr haben haben sie in Japan ja recht frühen morgen^^ 3-5 uhr?^^



das meinte ich auch, mit der Uhrzeit xD
acht Stunden unterschied war das, aber egal


----------



## Shadowstar79 (22. April 2009)

as liegt daran das für Japan der Zug abgefahren ist.. die Chinesen sind halt die farmer in WoW ^^


----------



## Deepender (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zu brutal...
> 
> klar die Japaner finden WoW zu brutal lol
> 
> glaube ich nicht so dran^^





DIE quelle ist hier.... sind sogar noch lustige gründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://wow.buffed.de/news/9370/wow-china-o...itter?tx_ttnews[cat]=1%2C19&tx_ttnews[pS]=1235862000&tx_ttnews[pL]=2674799&tx_ttnews[arc]=1


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2009)

diese ganzen absurden "warum hat japan kein wow" ideen... der markt in japan ist mit mmos einfach dermaßen übersättigt das wow da keinen fuß fassen würde. außerdem ist der japano style von spielen ein ganz anderer, denen würde wow wahrscheinlich noch weniger gefallen als euch.

@Deepender: das mit den toten war china


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> as liegt daran das für Japan der Zug abgefahren ist.. die Chinesen sind halt die farmer in WoW ^^



china mit Japan zu vergleichen ist genau so wen man Spanien mit Norwegen vergleicht oder so


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> as liegt daran das für Japan der Zug abgefahren ist.. die Chinesen sind halt die farmer in WoW ^^


*hust* japan gehört zu den top8 der industrienationen. die sind sicher kein schwellenland wie china. in japan ist nix mit gratis arbeitskräfte


----------



## Shadowstar79 (22. April 2009)

Das sollte auc eher ein kleiner *witz* werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> *hust* japan gehört zu den top8 der industrienationen. die sind sicher kein schwellenland wie china. in japan ist nix mit gratis arbeitskräfte



es gibt halt noch viele menschen die sehen keinen unterschied in Chinesen, Japaner, e.t.c.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (22. April 2009)

In japan gibt es 3 Schreibweisen

2 davon bestehen aus Schriftzeichen

die 3. Ist im letzten Jahrhundert eingeführt worden zum einen damit eine übersetzung ins English leichter fällt, aber vor allem weil auf Standard Tasteruren nicht der Platz da ist
Seit dem gibt es eine Schreibweise im Griechischem Alphabet.


----------



## Deepender (22. April 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> diese ganzen absurden "warum hat japan kein wow" ideen... der markt in japan ist mit mmos einfach dermaßen übersättigt das wow da keinen fuß fassen würde. außerdem ist der japano style von spielen ein ganz anderer, denen würde wow wahrscheinlich noch weniger gefallen als euch.
> 
> @Deepender: das mit den toten war china


aber ich denke mla das es die gleichen gründe hat? jo stimmt habe nicht drauf geachtet, ich habe japan und china eh immer als FAST gleich empfunden, was halt eig nicht so is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystaleye (22. April 2009)

WoW gibt es schon, jedoch WotLK bis heute nicht, bzw. WotLK kommt oder ist schon draußen, aber es wird keinen DK geben.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> aber ich denke mla das es die gleichen gründe hat? jo stimmt habe nicht drauf geachtet, ich habe japan und china eh immer als FAST gleich empfunden, was halt eig nicht so is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




es hat nicht die gleichen gründe

in China spielt man ja wow^^

und Chinesen und Japaner kann man recht gut unterscheiden ^^

da ist der unterschied zwischen Spaniern und Italiener schwerer^^


@vorposter ehm genauer bitte?


----------



## talsimir (22. April 2009)

Weil es Chinafarmer heist und Japanfarmer sich doof anhöhren würde xD. Ne spaß denke mal hat echt mit dem Aussehen vom Spiel zu tuhen, da war iwann mal was mit Sucht, Farmen, Skeletten das die Regierung in Japan das nicht möchte iwie sowas^^...


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Shadowstar79 schrieb:


> Das sollte auc eher ein kleiner *witz* werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannste hier im Forum vergessen!^^ Ausser du schreibst es nochmal extra drunter! oO


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> WoW gibt es schon, jedoch WotLK bis heute nicht, bzw. WotLK kommt oder ist schon draußen, aber es wird keinen DK geben.





talsimir schrieb:


> Weil es Chinafarmer heist und Japanfarmer sich doof anhöhren würde xD. Ne spaß denke mal hat echt mit dem Aussehen vom Spiel zu tuhen, da war iwann mal was mit Sucht, Farmen, Skeletten das die Regierung in Japan das nicht möchte iwie sowas^^...



china 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 japan hat andere religionen


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

LF Japaner/Japanerin in der schweiz der/die mir Japanisch beibringt....^^

okey sry OT^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. April 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Weil es Chinafarmer heist und Japanfarmer sich doof anhöhren würde xD. Ne spaß denke mal hat echt mit dem Aussehen vom Spiel zu tuhen, da war iwann mal was mit Sucht, Farmen, Skeletten das die Regierung in Japan das nicht möchte iwie sowas^^...





Crystaleye schrieb:


> WoW gibt es schon, jedoch WotLK bis heute nicht, bzw. WotLK kommt oder ist schon draußen, aber es wird keinen DK geben.


Das war immer noch in China  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



talsimir schrieb:


> [...] tuhen [...]


süüüß   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

wenn ich das so lese..
echt grausam, wieviele Menschen Japan und China nicht unterscheiden koennen.
oder die Beitraege nicht richtig lesen, wie auch immer

@Natsumee soll ich es dir beibringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? wohn aber leider in Deutschland xD


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese..
> echt grausam, wieviele Menschen Japan und China nicht unterscheiden koennen.
> oder die Beitraege nicht richtig lesen, wie auch immer
> 
> ...




sag ich doch das die meisten da keinen unterschied sehen obwohl der unterschied eigentlich sau krass ist^^


mhm naja vllt wohnst ja schön an der grenze zur schweiz?^^

aber so wie ich das kenne wohnst eh so ganz oben da^^


----------



## Morcan (22. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hm.... könnte daran liegen das man in Japan schnell sein "Gesicht" verliert wenn man gegen den Gegner verloren hat und nach dem verlorenen BG keine Möglichkeit zum Harakiri für den Char geboten wird!^^



Der ritualisierte Selbstmord wenn man sein "Gesicht verloren hat" heißt Seppuku, Harakiri ist nur ein Teil davon ("sich in den Bauch schneiden"), wird hier im Westen oft verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die Japaner sind grundsätzlich eher hinter den Spielen aus ihrem eigenen Land her, wenn du das etwas aus Europa oder Amerika suchst musst du des öfteren schon ins Internet schauen ^^


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> sag ich doch das die meisten da keinen unterschied sehen obwohl der unterschied eigentlich sau krass ist^^
> 
> 
> mhm naja vllt wohnst ja schön an der grenze zur schweiz?^^
> ...



Hamburg ^^

naja, dieser Thread wird sicher gleich geloescht, weil schon alles beantwortet worden ist x.x

&#12496;&#12452;&#12496;&#12452;!


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> &#12496;&#12452;&#12496;&#12452;!




scheis arbeits pc sehe nur 4 vierecke^^

gut ich könnte eh nix mit der Schrift anfangen da ich sie net lesen kann^^

und kenne auch nur wenige worte welche ich so von animes her hab und so naja japanisch mit english sub und wen dan das wort öfters vorkommt lernt man es sich selbst


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese..
> echt grausam, wieviele Menschen Japan und China nicht unterscheiden koennen.


Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Augen mit dem "eingeschränkten Sichtfeld"... also diese 16:9-Breitbild-Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu noch fehlende Geographiekenntnisse der heutigen Jugend und ratzfatz schmeißt man Japaner, Chinesen, Koreaner und Eskimos in einen Topf... und Japan liegt dann wahrscheinlich auch in der Gegend von Südafrika.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> DIE quelle ist hier.... sind sogar noch lustige gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




China und Japan sind aber zwei verschiedene Länder mit andern Kulturen, religionen und vorallem Politikern ... 

danke für den Link, lies ihn am besten selbst nochmal ^^


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> scheis arbeits pc sehe nur 4 vierecke^^
> 
> gut ich könnte eh nix mit der Schrift anfangen da ich sie net lesen kann^^
> 
> und kenne auch nur wenige worte welche ich so von animes her hab und so naja japanisch mit english sub und wen dan das wort öfters vorkommt lernt man es sich selbst




steht nur bai bai in Katakana, also nicht schlimm x3

ohje baka, Standartbeschimpfung xD, sag lieber aho, ist das gleiche, bloß mit Ôsaka-Dialekt ;D


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> &#12496;&#12452;&#12496;&#12452;!


baibai!


----------



## Morcan (22. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> [...] Eskimos [...]



Eskimo ist nicht die richtige Bezeichnung, wenn du schon über die heutige Jugend meckerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> steht nur bai bai in Katakana, also nicht schlimm x3
> 
> ohje baka, Standartbeschimpfung xD, sag lieber aho, ist das gleiche, bloß mit Ôsaka-Dialekt ;D




mhm das hat Inuyasha immer gesagt als ich da die ganzen folgen angeschaut haben (mhm auch schon 2-3 jahre her grml ich werd alt^^)


@vorposter

Inuit


----------



## Malakas (22. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Seit dem gibt es eine Schreibweise im Griechischem Alphabet.




das nennt sich Latein ...


----------



## Morcan (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> @vorposter
> 
> Inuit



Auch falsch, Inuit bezeichnet lediglich EIN arktisches Volk   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2009)

druda wo wir gerade dabei sind, wie kan ich so ohne aufwand hier jap schreiben?^^ zumindest hiragana/katakana?


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. April 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Eskimo ist nicht die richtige Bezeichnung, wenn du schon über die heutige Jugend meckerst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber so ziemlich jeder sollte wissen, welche Völker damit gemeint sind und wo die im Normalfall leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> druda wo wir gerade dabei sind, wie kan ich so ohne aufwand hier jap schreiben?^^ zumindest hiragana/katakana?



ich habs installiert.
ging bei mir nur mit service pack 2, jetzt kann ich immer hin- und herschalten
hab aber noch xp, weiß nicht, wie es bei Vista aussieht x.x


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Auch falsch, Inuit bezeichnet lediglich EIN arktisches Volk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ach dann haben diese "eismenschen" pech gehabt wen sie sich nicht entscheiden können wie sie genannt werden wollen^^


----------



## Elenor (22. April 2009)

Wenn man man die ganzen Post durchschaut erkennt man doch sehr deutlich das es hier weder um Japan, noch um China geht. 

Wer hat den längeren Schnippi in sachen Allgemeinbildung -.-?

Der TE wollte jediglich wissen obs Probleme beim spielen geben könnte in einem Ausland.
Ihr kommt an mit Inuiten, Latein, 3 Sprachen, Kultur Oo.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ach dann haben diese "eismenschen" pech gehabt wen sie sich nicht entscheiden können wie sie genannt werden wollen^^


Einigen wir uns spontan auf Eisjapanesen... mit China haben die aber trotzdem nix am Hut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns spontan auf Eisjapanesen... mit China haben die aber trotzdem nix am Hut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eisjapanesen wtf?


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Wenn man man die ganzen Post durchschaut erkennt man doch sehr deutlich das es hier weder um Japan, noch um China geht.
> 
> Wer hat den längeren Schnippi in sachen Allgemeinbildung -.-?



man kommt halt immer schnell vom Thema ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich find es mal eine Ablenkung zu WoW 
außerdem sieht man hier mal etwas, wer sich noch fuer die Sprache interessiert ;D

gehoert zwar nicht mehr zu WoW, aber ist das nunmal so

(ich kann auch weiter im Thema rumbohren)

wieso ist die ms hoeher, als in Deutschland?


----------



## Elenor (22. April 2009)

Na dann...
Das hängt mit dem Routing zusammen. Sprich der weg von deinem Netz zu dem Server von Blizz auf dem du spielst. Kann unter anderem noch sein das die Leitung über mehrere Knotenpunkte verläuft was deinen Ping wiederrum negativ beeinflusst.

Beispiel: Proxys^^


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wieso ist die ms hoeher, als in Deutschland?



über so was zu reden ist aber langweiliger als das vorherige thema^^


ist halt was das man jeden tag hat aber das mit der sprachen und so nicht^^


----------



## shikki (22. April 2009)

2005 war ich für kurze zeit in japan und ich hatte dort kontakt zu einem amerikanischen alt (assistant language teacher), welcher ein totaler spielenarr war. u.a. spielte er auch die ami-variante von wow und hatte damit eigentlich keine probleme. im herbst habe ich auch vor nach japan zu gehen und ich hatte da auch schonmal wegen latzenzproblemen etc. nachgelesen und die allgemeine resonanz war, dass es kaum welche gibt. 
dass sie einen sperren, nur weil man plötzlich nicht mehr von einer europäischen ip aus spielt, halte ich für sehr überzogen. auf der anderen seite bin ich auch bei paypal schon einmal gesperrt worden, weil ich einen anderen pc verwendet habe und die herrschaften das als hackversuch gewertet hatten-.-' man kann also nie wissen, wie die so ticken.


----------



## Elenor (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> über so was zu reden ist aber langweiliger als das vorherige thema^^
> 
> 
> ist halt was das man jeden tag hat aber das mit der sprachen und so nicht^^




Die Bedeutung von Fragen kennst du?
Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso du 6k Posts hast...Wenn du Female bist, kann ichs allerdings verstehen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. April 2009)

@druda nochmal zum thema:

vor einiger zeit hat schonmjemand diese frage gestellt, jem hatte ihm dann erklärt, das man am besten ein ticket schreiben sollte. dann ein kleiner nachweis per email das man mit dem deutschen acc wirklich nach asien reist/dort arbeit und schon war das kein problem


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Die Bedeutung von Fragen kennst du?
> Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso du 6k Posts hast...Wenn du Female bist, kann ichs allerdings verstehen.



hey, kein Vorurteil ueber Frauen, dass sie mehr schreiben, als Maenner!^^


----------



## lokker (22. April 2009)

ich denke mal das die Japaner WoW nicht so mögen und Blizzard weiß das wahrscheinlich auch. Die mögen halt mehr so den Animestyle wie z.B. Eternal Sonata etc. Am besten merkt man das an der Xbox 360, die wurde in Japan so gut wie garnicht verkauft, weil sie die westlichen Sachen nicht mögen.

anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären, und an der brutalität liegt es bestimmt auch nicht. Von denen kommt ja auch Devil May Cry usw.^^


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Elenor schrieb:


> Die Bedeutung von Fragen kennst du?
> Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso du 6k Posts hast...Wenn du Female bist, kann ichs allerdings verstehen.



ich weis zwar grad nicht was du willst aber sieht danach aus als wärst auch so einer der eifersüchtig auf anzahl beiträge ist kannst sie gerne haben ich brauch sie nicht könnte man gleich ganz verbieten mir wayne wen es dich glücklicher macht.

würdest du nur bisschen was von foren ahnung haben würdest du dir nicht gedanken machen ob ich ne frau bin oder nicht den es steht an 2 orten was ich bin viel glück beim suchen


----------



## Ötzalan (22. April 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Zum Thread: Ich habe mich ein wenig belesen und Verbindungstechnisch solltest du nur geringe Einbussen haben. Solltest du allerdings mit deinem Kumpels in Germany zocken wollen, hast du erheblich Schlafeinbussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Allgemeinbildung China - Japan: Ich kenne nur die kulturellen Aspekte, die mir über Medien und Schule vermittelt wurden und werden. Da ich mich nichtmal für das nächste Dorf interessiere sehe ich auch keine Versäumen beim Informationsgehalt über diese Länder. Ich schaue Nachrichten... damit bin ich genug versaut (Bin ein Ignorant, sry. Aber nichts wissen ist manchmal ein Segen). Der gravierenste Unterschied für mich ist eigentlich die Kriegsgeschichte der beiden Länder, vorallem Gegeneinander. Ich persönlich vermute die Japaner schwitzen schon ein wenig vor der Rache Chinas. 
Ob Die Japaner westlichem so abgeneigt sind... weiss ich nicht aber mein empfinden war bisher, das die eigentlich ganz geil auf westliche Medien sind. Aber Hand ins Feuer dafür is nich. Nebenbei, wenn die in die andere Richtung fliegen sind die schneller in USA als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SENF

schönen Gruß an alle!


----------



## Seryma (22. April 2009)

Stellt euch ma vor, WoW in Japan und China^^

5000 Chars die die gleiche Route langlaufen und alles Zeitgleich machen... Nein, das soll nicht heißen das es da nur Bots gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Stellt euch ma vor, WoW in Japan und China^^
> 
> 5000 Chars die die gleiche Route langlaufen und alles Zeitgleich machen... Nein, das soll nicht heißen das es da nur Bots gibt
> 
> ...



xD klar!
ne, die Japaner wollen doch immer alles selber machen, die wuerden sicher nie Bots benutzen
zumindest hab ich die Erfahrung davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Stellt euch ma vor, WoW in Japan und China^^
> 
> 5000 Chars die die gleiche Route langlaufen und alles Zeitgleich machen... Nein, das soll nicht heißen das es da nur Bots gibt
> 
> ...




in China GIBT ES WOW -.-"

und die Japaner haben genug massenvernichtungsonline spiele^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> in China GIBT ES WOW -.-"
> 
> und die Japaner haben genug massenvernichtungsonline spiele^^


Sagt doch niemand, daß es das dort nicht gibt. Nur den ollen LichKing haben´se doch da noch nich auf die Farmer losgelassen. 
Und wenn da welche mit dem frostigen Fürsten nudeln wurden die Spiele bestimmt von der chinesischen Farm-Mafia importiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaanFaneel (22. April 2009)

lokker könnte schon recht haben. die 360 wurde grad mal knapp über 1 Mio mal verkauft, während die PS3 sich ca. 3 mal so viel verkauft hat. Vll spielen die Japaner auch nich so viel am PC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mit Sicherheit sieht Blizzard einfach, dass es dort einfach weniger Geld zu holen gibt. vll kann uns die Gründe ja dann der/die TE sagen, wenn er/sie zurück is, falls es dazu kommt ^^


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

entweder das, oder ich frag mal einfach welche ._.
vielleicht wissen die ja selbst eine Antwort, wenn nicht, hab ich halt Pech gehabt xD

aber stimmt schon, die spielen alle eher an Konsolen, liegt aber auch daran, dass sie der Mehrheit in ihrem Land folgen
darum hat auch jeder MANN ein Handtaeschchen, so wie die Maedchen! (grausam x_X)


----------



## Natsumee (22. April 2009)

ist logisch warum die PS3 öfters verkauft wurde

Sony = Japan
Microsoft = nicht Japan 

das sagt halt schon alles^^

und mal im ernst 

PS3 > 360^^


----------



## jeef (22. April 2009)

Denke mal das ist einfach nicht der Markt für...die zocken lieber anderes 
...da ist der Nintendo DS so verbreitet wie sonst nur Handys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An MMOs zocken die ehr Guild Wars und Ragnarok, weiß ich vom Kumpel der kommt aus Kitakyüshü (schreibt man das so?) ^^
aber auch schon wieder nen Jahr oder 2 her wo er des meinte.

Keine Ahung wie die Sprachunterschiede sind mit China weil da gibts nen Release.


----------



## Blocher (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> weil es dort noch skelette gibt und so, es wäre noch zu brutal, das stand auch mal hier in buffed!
> 
> irgend nen thema von den thememaster sogar auf der startseite



lol Scherzkeks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du mal genauer hinschaust merkst du, dass das in China so ist.


----------



## neo1986 (22. April 2009)

Ueberall da wo es internet giebt muesstest du auch WOW spielen koennen. Ah und strom brauchste auch noch.


----------



## VaanFaneel (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und mal im ernst
> 
> PS3 > 360^^




Das is eine persönliche Meinung die ich nicht unterschreibe. Wenn man die Exclusivtitel der beiden Konsolen vergleicht, hat die 360 ganz klar die Nase vorn. Auf PS3 gibt es nur MGS4, vll Killzone, Uncharted und eventuell noch Valkyre Chronicles (glaub so heisst es). Auf 360 GoW2, Fable 2, Mass Effect, PGR 4 und noch n paar Andere. MS hatte ja auch extra ein paar Japano-RPGs von Mistwalker entwickeln lassen, um den Verkauf der 360 in Japan anzukurbeln. Offensichtlich hat es nich funktioniert. Exclusivtitel verkaufen Konsolen, nicht die Multiplattform-Spiele. Ausser in Japan. xD

Für die Theroie der "nicht-Pc-Spieler" spricht auch eine Aussage von dir. Denn weder MS, Apple noch Linux sind japanische Entwickler und, soweit ich weiss, gibt es kein japanischen Entwickler, der Betriebssystem entwickelt.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. April 2009)

weil die keine menschlichen skelette zeigen dürfen nachm gesetz und davon gibts zuviel in wow^^


----------



## rocktboyy (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> DIE quelle ist hier.... sind sogar noch lustige gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist China


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> PS3 > 360^^


Sagen die Exklusiv Titel und auch die Verkaufszahlen aber was anderes und außerdem:
PC>Xbox360>PS3
Ich lasse die Wii bewusst außen vor,da sie grafisch und auch spielerisch nicht direkt in diese Klasse gehört,sonst würde sie noch vor der Xbox 360 stehen


----------



## Larmina (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> weil es dort noch skelette gibt und so, es wäre noch zu brutal, das stand auch mal hier in buffed!
> 
> irgend nen thema von den thememaster sogar auf der startseite


Falsch das war warum WoW in China zensiert wurde


----------



## The Future (22. April 2009)

Kann es sein das die meisten nicht wissen das China und Japan nicht nebeneinander liegen man dort nicht die selbe sprache spricht und die religion sich unterscheidet.

Zudem lesen hier nur seeehr wenige den kommpletten Threat und schreiben das selbe wie auf den anderen seiten schon.


----------



## Larmina (22. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die meisten nicht wissen das China und Japan nicht nebeneinander liegen man dort nicht die selbe sprache spricht und die religion sich unterscheidet.
> 
> Zudem lesen hier nur seeehr wenige den kommpletten Threat und schreiben das selbe wie auf den anderen seiten schon.


Oh Japan liegt doch neben China nur ist da nen bissel Wasser im Weg


----------



## morimx (22. April 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> dass sie einen sperren, nur weil man plötzlich nicht mehr von einer europäischen ip aus spielt, halte ich für sehr überzogen.



Ich würde da vorher bei Blizz nochmal anrufen, ich bin schonmal gesperrt worden, weil ich mir BC von einer Ösi IP runtergezogen habe


----------



## Geronimus (22. April 2009)

weil es in wow keine geisha's und samurais gibt^^

so einfach kanns sein^^


----------



## VaanFaneel (22. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Oh Japan liegt doch neben China nur ist da nen bissel Wasser im Weg



naja und auch noch 2 Länder die fast den gleichen Namen haben... bzw. 3 wenn man Russland noch dazu zählt


----------



## Larmina (22. April 2009)

VaanFaneel schrieb:


> naja und auch noch 2 Länder die fast den gleichen Namen haben... bzw. 3 wenn man Russland noch dazu zählt


Kommt immer drauf an wo man die "Nebeneinanderlinie" zieht.... gibt auch Teile wo nur Wasser dazwischen ist!


----------



## VaanFaneel (22. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wo man die "Nebeneinanderlinie" zieht.... gibt auch Teile wo nur Wasser dazwischen ist!



is aber n sehr sehr kleiner Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (22. April 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Oh Japan liegt doch neben China nur ist da nen bissel Wasser im Weg



joa... griechenland und italien sind ja auch ast das selbe, auch nur bissl meer dazwischen...
ägypten und israel? ach was, kaum ein unterschied...

denk nochmal drüber nach -_- japaner und chinesen sind zwei völlig verschiedene völker!


----------



## Larmina (22. April 2009)

VaanFaneel schrieb:


> is aber n sehr sehr kleiner Teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber nen Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ReWahn schrieb:


> denk nochmal drüber nach -_- japaner und chinesen sind zwei völlig verschiedene völker!


Denk lieber du nochmal nach! Hab ich behauptet die Völker wären die gleichen? 
Nein!
Alles was ich gesagt hab war, dass man es wenn man die Linie gut ansetzt so sehen kann, dass China und Japan nebeneinanderliegen.


----------



## EXclaw (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> weil es dort noch skelette gibt und so, es wäre noch zu brutal, das stand auch mal hier in buffed!
> 
> irgend nen thema von den thememaster sogar auf der startseite



Ähm, dass war China und Blizzard musste nur die Untotenskins überarbeiten.

Die Japaner kann man nicht mit "brutalen" Sachen schocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (22. April 2009)

Wurd hier schonmal gesagt, aber der Hauptgrund wird sein, dass in Japan eigentlich keiner mit dem PC zockt. Dort sind die Konsolen das führende Spielemedium. 

Dort führen auch die inländischen Produkte, Nintendos Wii und DS, Sonys PS2 und PS3. Und softwaretechnisch ist das in Japan auch vollkommen anders, sehr "patriotisch", fast nut "JRPGS".

Europäische und Amerikanische Marken haben dort einen schweren Fuß. Nichtsdestotrotz, Animes und Mangas sind geil und auch FF und Konsorten find' ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (22. April 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> weil es dort noch skelette gibt und so, es wäre noch zu brutal, das stand auch mal hier in buffed!
> 
> irgend nen thema von den thememaster sogar auf der startseite




Das war China! Und Wotlk haben sie immer noch nicht, wegen den Dk's... 

Die Armen Chinesen!


----------



## Andrúslas (22. April 2009)

> Das war China! Und Wotlk haben sie immer noch nicht, wegen den Dk's...
> 
> Die Armen Chinesen!



Also ich fänds gut wenn der jugendschutz in deutschland auch so gut wär dann gäbs noch die schönen BC zeiten *träum*


----------



## Drazmodaan (22. April 2009)

Es leben die Asien-experten^^ Klasse einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenigstens mal n unterhaltsamer Threat.

Viel Spass mit Work n travel - undbeidngt nach Shibuyaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. April 2009)

Andrúslas schrieb:


> Also ich fänds gut wenn der jugendschutz in deutschland auch so gut wär dann gäbs noch die schönen BC zeiten *träum*


BC und schön...
NEVER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurrikano (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wisst ihr, wieso WoW nicht in Japan erschienen ist?



weil es keine erfolge für fotografieren gibt, und weil man den loot net durch fotografieren bekommt


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> Es leben die Asien-experten^^ Klasse einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




werd ich haben ^,^
'tuerlich klapper ich die drei Viertel  SSI ab, wenn der Zug da schon rumfaehrt


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (22. April 2009)

soweit meine info's reichen können Japanische IP's gar nicht auf die WoW Server zugreifen ...... wegen Gefahr des china-farmen. also zumindest hab ich gehört das die des eingeführt haben.... weis jetzt nicht ob das stimmt .

@Hurrikano: xDDDDD i-wie hörst sich das fast plausibel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: deine sig und ava sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich aber glaub ich schonma in nem andren thread geschrieben


----------



## Hellshui (22. April 2009)

also ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben das in dem spiel zu viele kreaturen sind die schlechte omen in japan haben /bedeuten und irgendwie deswegen manche spiele erst gar nicht dort entscheiden


----------



## Arben (22. April 2009)

xXDarkXx_92 schrieb:


> soweit meine info's reichen können Japanische IP's gar nicht auf die WoW Server zugreifen ...... wegen Gefahr des china-farmen. also zumindest hab ich gehört das die des eingeführt haben.... weis jetzt nicht ob das stimmt .
> 
> @Hurrikano: xDDDDD i-wie hörst sich das fast plausibel an
> 
> ...



Was haben japanische IP's mit Chinafarmern zu tun?


----------



## Hordhaza (22. April 2009)

xXDarkXx_92 schrieb:


> soweit meine info's reichen können Japanische IP's gar nicht auf die WoW Server zugreifen ...... wegen Gefahr des china-farmen. also zumindest hab ich gehört das die des eingeführt haben.... weis jetzt nicht ob das stimmt .



Das ist toll.

Ich würd auch das Autofahren verbieten, um die Flugzeugabstürze zu minimieren.


----------



## Pacmaan (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zu brutal...
> 
> klar die Japaner finden WoW zu brutal lol
> 
> glaube ich nicht so dran^^




auhhhh auuuh auuhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW wurde für die Japaner umgestylt weil ihnen die Untoten zu brutal waren die Knochen/Hautfetzen, was weis ich.
Daher hat Blizzard die Untoten umdesignt EXTRA für die Japaner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (22. April 2009)

was hat japanisches oder chinesisches wow mit chinafarmen zu tun?
viele leute die von wow in china hören denken zuerst an chinafarmer.

hier ist mal der unteschied zwischen beidem:

wow in china ist ganz normales wow wie in EU oder US. die bezahlen ihre 60 stunden spielzeit, wir unsere 10,99-12,99€ und die amis auch ihren obolus. jeder spielt auf seinem kontinent und kann den nicht wechseln.

chinafarmer spielen auf EU oder US servern. mit dem gleichen client wie wir. die bezahlen nicht ihre spielzeit sondern haben die gleichen gebühren wie wir oder die amis.


ps. gibts in china auch chinafarmer? oder ist das nur ein EU/US problem?


----------



## Druda (22. April 2009)

Pacmaan schrieb:


> auhhhh auuuh auuhh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zum 29875365mk35rsten mal,  das waren die Chinesen ^^


----------



## Hordhaza (22. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> zum 29875365mk35rsten mal,  das waren die Chinesen ^^



nihao.
Ich würd das in copy&paste nehmen.
Das kommt noch n paar mal.


----------



## turalya (22. April 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Augen mit dem "eingeschränkten Sichtfeld"... also diese 16:9-Breitbild-Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du findest also das die gesamte jugend keine geo kenntnisse hat?
Wie ignorant kann man sein?


----------



## Arben (22. April 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Du findest also das die gesamte jugend keine geo kenntnisse hat?
> Wie ignorant kann man sein?



WTF? oO

Kein Kommentar, dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein...


----------



## LingLing85 (22. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> und warum hat es dann Korea und China?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit wir irgendwo das Gold herkriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (22. April 2009)

einige verwechseln hier irgendwie japan und china.

das es in japan keine eigenen wow server gibt liegt einfach daran, dass japaner einerseits auf andere spiele stehen als wow (anderer grafikstil und andere spielmechanik) und andererseits ist japan ein recht kleines land und sie können ohne probleme auch auf den us oder asien servern spielen. man könnte genauso fragen, warum es keine wow server in österreich oder der schweiz gibt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. April 2009)

turalya schrieb:


> Du findest also das die gesamte jugend keine geo kenntnisse hat?
> Wie ignorant kann man sein?


Tztztz... "fehlende Geographiekenntnisse" heißt nicht, daß sie KEINE haben. Wie aber diverse Umfragen und Tests an lebenden Objekten bewiesen haben hat die heutige Jugend u.a. in Geographie zum Teil schon abartige Defizite. Aber wenn du mich fragst... ich glaube (ohne hier jetzt irgendwem persönlich an den Karren pissen zu wollen), mehr als die Hälfte der heutigen Jugend in Dt. hat viel größere Lücken in der Allgemeinbildung -wozu auch Geographie gehört- als meine Generation (ich bin 33).


----------



## meyster77 (22. April 2009)

lord schrieb:


> einige verwechseln hier irgendwie japan und china.
> 
> das es in japan keine eigenen wow server gibt liegt einfach daran, dass japaner einerseits auf andere spiele stehen als wow (anderer grafikstil und andere spielmechanik) und andererseits ist japan ein recht kleines land und sie können ohne probleme auch auf den us oder asien servern spielen. man könnte genauso fragen, warum es keine wow server in österreich oder der schweiz gibt.



1.Japan ist größer als Deutschland und hat viel mehr Einwohner.
2.Die Japaner können nicht einfach so auf einem chinesischen Server spielen, da sie andere Schriftzeichen als die Chinesen habe und nicht die gleiche Sprache sprechen. Nun ja vielleicht verstehen sie einige Zeichen, da die japanischen Schriftzeichen aus der chinesischen Schrift entstanden sind. Man könnte es sich wie deutsch und holländisch vorstellen,wobei das ein dummer und falscher Vergleich ist.


----------



## Shirosan (22. April 2009)

Ich spar mir mal, den ganzen thread zu lesen. Ich hab selber in japan mit wow angefangen, allerdings mit ner deutschen version, die ich geschickt bekommen habe. man bekommt dort nur englischsprachige Versionen, ich würd sagen, US Server. Japaner stehen halt mehr auf den etwas kindlicheren Comicstil. Ragnarog oder wie es heißt soll dort ziemlich beliebt sein.


----------



## TheGui (22. April 2009)

WoW ist für japan sicherlich nicht "brutal"

...Alleine die Animes betrachtet, hust *Elfenlied, NGE, Berserk...*, erkennt man das die japaner brutalität umgehen können ^_^


----------



## Morcan (22. April 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> WoW ist für japan sicherlich nicht "brutal"
> 
> ...Alleine die Animes betrachtet, hust *Elfenlied, NGE, Berserk...*, erkennt man das die japaner brutalität umgehen können ^_^



Das ist noch milde ausgedrückt...wenn man mal sieht wie sehr deren Serien hier geschnitten sind


----------



## Larmina (22. April 2009)

Morcan schrieb:


> Das ist noch milde ausgedrückt...wenn man mal sieht wie sehr deren Serien hier geschnitten sind


PSSSST! Lasst das bloß nicht die CSU hören sonst wollen sie noch ganz Japan zensieren... Oder es hinter einer Mauer verstecken, hat ja Tradition in Deutschland


----------



## Natsumee (23. April 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> WoW ist für japan sicherlich nicht "brutal"
> 
> ...Alleine die Animes betrachtet, hust **Elfenlied*, NGE, Berserk...*, erkennt man das die japaner brutalität umgehen können ^_^




Elfenlied ist gar nicht burtal du lügner das ist traurirg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also der thread macht mich wütend und froh ach ja lustig ist er auch

warum?

weil so viele nicht wissen was Japan ist lol


----------



## Druda (23. April 2009)

morgen Natsumee ^^
gehts hier gleich weiter xD?
man, da faengt man mit einem Thema an und es wird so abgedriftet x3


----------



## Toweliϵ (23. April 2009)

Natürlich können Japaner WOW spielen allerdings mit einer abgespeckten Version. Eventuell braucht man aber dazu eine WOW US Version. Oder du lädts dir die Japanischen Clients runter. Allerdings würd ichs dir nicht empfehlen die zu Spielen. Es fehlen einfach zu viele spiel inhalte.

Ps: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...01455&sid=1


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Verwechselt nicht dauernd CHINA mit JAPAN.. JAPAN hat 1000mal andere und bessere Sitten als der Zensurstaat China. In Japan ist Zensur eher ein Fremdwort und Japan ist eine Demokratie und kein kommunistisches Land wie China.


----------



## Céraa (19. Juni 2009)

in china / japan gibt es wow nicht, weil es dort kein bzw. kein freies presserecht oder freies-meinungs-recht gibt.
ich weiß nich, ob es so heißt, aber nur 2 beispiele:
die google-ergebnisse werden dort von der regierung eingeschränkt und man kann nicht auf alle hp's.
außerdem sind viele wikipedia-artikel nicht verfügbar oder zensiert.

wobei dies glaub ich sehr extrem in china ist, allerdings in japan kaum.
mfg
maxi


----------



## Skjöld (19. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> *hust* japan gehört zu den top8 der industrienationen. die sind sicher kein schwellenland wie china. in japan ist nix mit gratis arbeitskräfte




China ist auch kein Schwellenland mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> in china / japan gibt es wow nicht, weil es dort kein bzw. kein freies presserecht oder freies-meinungs-recht gibt.
> ich weiß nich, ob es so heißt, aber nur 2 beispiele:
> die google-ergebnisse werden dort von der regierung eingeschränkt und man kann nicht auf alle hp's.
> außerdem sind viele wikipedia-artikel nicht verfügbar oder zensiert.
> ...




ZUM HUNDERTSTEN MAL VERDAMMT.... JAPAN IST NICHT CHINA

IN JAPAN GIBT ES SEHR WOHL FREIES PRESSERECHT UND FREIE MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG. IN JAPAN WIRD GAR NICHTS EINGESCHRÄNKT... MANN IHR GIMPS ECHT.. DAS REGT MICH SO AUF, JAPAN IST NICHT SO VERKACKT WIE CHINA!!!!!! ICH HASSE CHINA ICH HASSSEEEEEE CHINA... WAGT ES NICHT NOCH EINMAL CHINA MIT JAPAN ZU VERGLEICHEN... JAPAN HAT CHINA UND KOREA IM 2. WELTKRIEG UNTERDRÜCKT!!! CHINA UND KOREA SIND L0000SER LÄNDER!!!

In Japan gibt es genug andere Games, die können mit so nem Schrott wie WoW nix anfangen. Und wenn Blizz dort kein WoW veröffentlichen  will, hat das nichts mit Japan zu tun. In Japan herrscht ein ganz anderer Gamestil. Ausserdem kommen die meisten Games und vor allem ALLE Konsolen ausser Xbox aus Japan!
Japan ist technisch 2 Jahre fortschrittlicher ALS DIE GANZE WELT. Der höchste durchschnitts IQ auf der Welt hat Japan!

Japan hat genau so ne freie Demokratie wie die Schweiz, sogar noch besser. Zensur ist in Japan ein Fremdwort. In U-Bahnen lesen Männer neben Frauen Pornozeitschriften, zB Hentais und keiner fühlt sich dadurch belästigt. Japan ist das disziplinierteste Land und mit der tiefsten Kriminalrate der ganzen Welt. CHINA ist der SCHURKENSTAAT NO1

IN JAPAN GIBT ES AUCH KEIN TODESURTEIL, WIE IN DEN USA ODER IN CHINA.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Skjöld schrieb:


> China ist auch kein Schwellenland mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ABER DER SCHURKENSTAAT NO1

UND NOCH WAS:

IN CHINA IST DER DURCHSCHNITTLICHE IQ DER BEVÖLKERUNG ZIEMLICH TIEF. DER HÖCHSTE IQ DURCHSCHNITT AUF DER GANZEN WELT LIEGT IN JAPAN. WIE ICH SCHON SCHRIEB, *VERGLEICHT EINEN SCHURKENSTAAT WIE CHINA NICHT NICHT NICHT UND NIEMALS MIT JAPAN.* JAPAN IST EINE FREIE DEMOKRATIE!!! DORT GIBT ES AUCH KEINE TODESTRAFE WIE IN DEN USA ODER IN CHINA. IN JAPAN IST ZENSUR EIN FREMDWORT UND IN JAPAN GILT FREIE MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG, DAS VOLK WIRD IN JAPAN NICHT WIE IN CHINA UNTERDRÜCKT.. IN JAPAN IST ALLES ERLAUBT WIE AUCH IN DEUTSCHLAND, NUR DAS SIE NICHT SO DUMME POLITIKER HABEN WIE IN DEUTSCHLAND.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (19. Juni 2009)

Blah ich danke dir aus tuiefesten Herzen, entlich jemand der sich für mich äusert. Japan ist ein wunderbares Land, vieleicht noch freier als vergleichsweise Österreich oder Deutschland. (auch wenns enger ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) China zum Vergleich ...ich sag nur Tibet, als ein kleines Beispiel, und ich könnte töten wenn ich lesen muss wie Japan und China verglichen werden, oder gar auf die selbe Schwelle gestellt! Ich vergleich auch nicht Österreich und Korea, beispielsweise. 


Arigato Blah! 


(Entschuldigt eine Fehler hab seit Heute eine eingegipste Hand und die ist sehr nachteilhaft beim schreiben)


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (19. Juni 2009)

Ot: Suche Japanisch Unterricht in Österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (19. Juni 2009)

köstlich wie manche sich hier aufspielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Japan ist Doooooof... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Das ist, als wenn ich Deutschland mit den Franzosen vergleiche, nur weil sie neben an wohnen -.-

Und um es noch auf den Punkt zu bringen:


WoW kommt in Japan einfach nicht an! Fertig!

Nur schon das zeigt, wie sehr Korea, China und Japan verschieden sind.


----------



## Skjöld (19. Juni 2009)

VaanFaneel schrieb:


> Das is eine persönliche Meinung die ich nicht unterschreibe. Wenn man die Exclusivtitel der beiden Konsolen vergleicht, hat die 360 ganz klar die Nase vorn. Auf PS3 gibt es nur MGS4, vll Killzone, Uncharted und eventuell noch Valkyre Chronicles (glaub so heisst es). Auf 360 GoW2, Fable 2, Mass Effect, PGR 4 und noch n paar Andere. MS hatte ja auch extra ein paar Japano-RPGs von Mistwalker entwickeln lassen, um den Verkauf der 360 in Japan anzukurbeln. Offensichtlich hat es nich funktioniert. Exclusivtitel verkaufen Konsolen, nicht die Multiplattform-Spiele. Ausser in Japan. xD
> 
> Für die Theroie der "nicht-Pc-Spieler" spricht auch eine Aussage von dir. Denn weder MS, Apple noch Linux sind japanische Entwickler und, soweit ich weiss, gibt es kein japanischen Entwickler, der Betriebssystem entwickelt.



GoD 2   ist PS3,  Project Gothan Race  4 gibt es auch auf der Ps3 und sind beides eigentlich auch PS Titel.


----------



## Scane (19. Juni 2009)

@ Blah so toll ist Japan auch nicht...

Man kriegt in den meisten Firmen keine Überstunden bezahlt, man arbeitete mehr als 8 Stunden am Tag etc... und außerdem hat Japan die höchste Selbstmordrate.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Scane schrieb:


> @ Blah so toll ist Japan auch nicht...
> 
> Man kriegt in den meisten Firmen keine Überstunden bezahlt, man arbeitete mehr als 8 Stunden am Tag etc... und außerdem hat Japan die höchste Selbstmordrate.




Trotzdem ist Japan NICHT China.

Weisst du wieso Japaner überstunden machen? Obwohl sie eigentlich gehen könnten oder wieso sie an freien Arbeitstagen arbeiten? Aus Respekt und Scham vor ihren anderen Mitarbeiter. Denn wenn der andere Mitarbeiter frei hat, muss der andere Kollege seine Arbeit machen und nicht, weil sie ihre Arbeit verlieren könnten. Solchen Mumm hat kein Europäer hier!
Nur schon das zeigt, wie fleissig und respektvoll Japaner sein können. Schlecht bezahlt werden sie aber nicht, in Japan herrscht eine sehr niedrige Arbeitslosenrate und es gibt wenig bis eigentlich keine Schwarzarbeiter.

Japan ist das reichste Land. Und das haben sie sich innerhalb von einem Jahrhunder aufgebaut. Vor noch ca 150 Jahren waren die Japaner eher noch mittelalterlich betagt.


----------



## Skjöld (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> ABER DER SCHURKENSTAAT NO1
> 
> 
> 
> IN CHINA IST DER DURCHSCHNITTLICHE IQ DER BEVÖLKERUNG ZIEMLICH TIEF. DER HÖCHSTE IQ DURCHSCHNITT AUF DER GANZEN WELT LIEGT IN JAPAN. WIE ICH SCHON SCHRIEB, *VERGLEICHT EINEN SCHURKENSTAAT WIE CHINA NICHT NICHT NICHT UND NIEMALS MIT JAPAN.* JAPAN IST EINE FREIE DEMOKRATIE!!! DORT GIBT ES AUCH KEINE TODESTRAFE WIE IN DEN USA ODER IN CHINA. IN JAPAN IST ZENSUR EIN FREMDWORT UND IN JAPAN GILT FREIE MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG, DAS VOLK WIRD IN JAPAN NICHT WIE IN CHINA UNTERDRÜCKT.. IN JAPAN IST ALLES ERLAUBT WIE AUCH IN DEUTSCHLAND, NUR DAS SIE NICHT SO DUMME POLITIKER HABEN WIE IN DEUTSCHLAND.



Ja und China war im 2. WK mit Nazi Deutschland verbündet.
Und der Schurkenstaat no1 sicher nicht.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Skjöld schrieb:


> Ja und China war im 2. WK mit Nazi Deutschland verbündet.
> Und der Schurkenstaat no1 sicher nicht.




Nein, Japan war mit den Nazis verbündet. Junge -.- China war mit den Amis "verbündet" und mit Korea. Trotzdem hat Japan ganz China und Korea besetzt und unterdrückt, obwohl sie eine viel kleinere Macht waren und noch gegen die Amis gekämpft haben. Ausser Nazi Deutschland hatten sie keine Verbündeten und Deutschland hat sie nicht wirklich unterstützt.


----------



## Scane (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Japan NICHT China.


 
Hab ich auch nie behauptet, da man auch ziemlich dumm sein muss wenn man China mit Japan verwechselt.


----------



## Skjöld (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Nein, Japan war mit den Nazis verbündet. Junge -.- China war mit den Amis "verbündet" und mit Korea. Trotzdem hat Japan ganz China und Korea besetzt und unterdrückt, obwohl sie eine viel kleinere Macht waren und noch gegen die Amis gekämpft haben. Ausser Nazi Deutschland hatten sie keine Verbündeten und Deutschland hat sie nicht wirklich unterstützt.




Ja sry das war mein Fehler   war ein Tippfehler/Denkfehler meiner seits.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Scane schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nie behauptet, da man auch ziemlich dumm sein muss wenn man China mit Japan verwechselt.



Da sprichst du für 90% der Buffed/WoW user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Meinung!


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Skjöld schrieb:


> Ja sry das war mein Fehler   war ein Tippfehler/Denkfehler meiner seits.




Ohne die Atombombe die deutsche Wissenschaftler, darunter Albert Einstein, geschaffen haben, hätte Japan den Krieg gegen China, Korea und sehr wahrscheinlich gegen die Amis gewonnen.

Spiel mal Red Alert 3, da spielt man wenn Japan den Krieg gewonnen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil da Albert in der Vergangenheit gekillt wurde und es daher keine Atombombe mehr gab, kämpfen die Japaner in der Zukunft mit Nanotechnologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Natürlich nicht faktisch wissenschaftlich und so, aber es ist eine lustige Vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nanimo (19. Juni 2009)

Japan ist *COOL*!


----------



## Skjöld (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ohne die Atombombe die deutsche Wissenschaftler, darunter Albert Einstein, geschaffen haben, hätte Japan den Krieg gegen China, Korea und sehr wahrscheinlich gegen die Amis gewonnen.
> 
> Spiel mal Red Alert 3, da spielt man, wenn Japan den Krieg gewonnen hätte
> 
> ...


Spielt man da nicht die Russen, weil Hitler getötet wurde von Einstein und die Russen daher "teh imba" waren und nicht Nazi Deutschland.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (19. Juni 2009)

Man könnte sich die Selbstmordrate dadurch erklären das vieleicht da eine Vielzahl mehr Menschen leben? 


Und so nebenbei laut Wikipedia ist in Litauen die höchste Suizitrate vertreten.


----------



## Quintusrex (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ohne die Atombombe die deutsche Wissenschaftler, darunter Albert Einstein, geschaffen haben, hätte Japan den Krieg gegen China, Korea und sehr wahrscheinlich gegen die Amis gewonnen.



Falsch, die Japaner hatten den Krieg faktisch schon vor dem Abwurf der Bombe verloren, sie wollten es nur nicht wahrhaben.

der Abwurf der 2 Bomben auf Japan, hatte anderere Gründe.

1.) die Amis wollten das Teil mal unter realen Bedingungen testen.

2.) die Teile waren eigendlich für Deutschland gedacht. Zum Glück für uns war der Krieg vorbei, bevor die Dinger einsatzfähig waren.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Ohne die Atombombe die deutsche Wissenschaftler, darunter Albert Einstein, geschaffen haben, hätte Japan den Krieg gegen China, Korea und sehr wahrscheinlich gegen die Amis gewonnen.



Ja, natürlich, ist doch keine Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder man könnte auch sagen, die Russen sind schuld. Wären die nicht so schnell in Berlin gewesen, hätte man die Bomben auch dort abladen können.

BTW: Es gibt auch keine indische Version von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was, Asiaten, egal welcher Herkunft und Nation sind sehr höfliche Menschen.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (19. Juni 2009)

Hätte Japan damals gewonnen... wer weis vieleicht würden wir heute alle japanisch sprechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(Bitte zerstört mir meine Ilusion nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Massìv (19. Juni 2009)

Wozu krammst du einen ewig alten Thread aus? Nur um klarzustellen das Japan und China zwei verschiedene Länder sind?
Und lass mal dein Caps weg -.- Capt. Caps...
MFG


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (19. Juni 2009)

Ich muss Blah recht geben, das gehört auch einfach klargestellt, auch wenn man das etwas besser formulieren könnte.


----------



## lord just (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist Japan NICHT China.
> 
> Weisst du wieso Japaner überstunden machen? Obwohl sie eigentlich gehen könnten oder wieso sie an freien Arbeitstagen arbeiten? Aus Respekt und Scham vor ihren anderen Mitarbeiter. Denn wenn der andere Mitarbeiter frei hat, muss der andere Kollege seine Arbeit machen und nicht, weil sie ihre Arbeit verlieren könnten. Solchen Mumm hat kein Europäer hier!
> Nur schon das zeigt, wie fleissig und respektvoll Japaner sein können. Schlecht bezahlt werden sie aber nicht, in Japan herrscht eine sehr niedrige Arbeitslosenrate und es gibt wenig bis eigentlich keine Schwarzarbeiter.
> ...




naja du scheinst ja japan richtig zu vergöttern aber trotzdem hast du anscheinend nicht wirklich ahnung.

japan und das reichste land? schonmal etwas von der schweiz gehört? 

und japan ist nicht ganz so toll wie du denkst. dir ist schon klar, das die japanischen familien nur ein kind haben dürfen per gesetz und japaner sehr viel geld bezahlen müssen um ein zweites kind haben zu dürfen. vor allem in der unter- und mittelschicht ist es gang und gebe das dort missgebildete kinder oder kinder des falschen geschlechts (meist weiblich) getötet werden.

das japaner ein sehr hohe ehrgefühl haben stimmt, jedoch ist das auch ein nachteil. die leute dort müssen unbezahlte überstunden machen, damit sie indirekt nicht gefeuert werden. wenn jemand keine oder nicht so viele unbezahlte überstunden macht wie jemand anderes, dann ist die chance größer, dass er gefeuert wird als jemand anderes.

und es gibt auch nur nach offiziellen zahlen kaum arbeitslose. es gibt sehr wohl in den aussenbezirken der städte viele arme leute die aus der stadt quasi vertrieben werden, weil sie das stadtbild ruinieren. den japanern ist es sehr wichtig, dass alles super toll wirkt und man tut sehr viel um den schein zu wahren.

des weiteren gibt es in japan sehr wohl die todestrafe und japan gehört wie die usa zu den top staaten mit verhängten (kleines wortspiel, weil die todesstrafe nur durch erhängen durchgeführt wird) todesstrafen. nur gibt es in japan keine öffentlichen todesstrafen und der leichnam wird meist direkt im gefängniss eingeäschert und dann zu den angehörigen verschickt.

den zweiten weltkrieg hatte japan auch verloren noch bevor die atombombe geworfen wurde. japan hat gegen die amerikanische streitmacht die angerückt war einfach keine chance mehr. aus verzweiflung und not nutzten die japaner kamikaze jäger, da sie sonst den amerikanern nix entgegen zu setzen hatten.


japan erscheint immer so super und toll, weil die japaner es so wollen aber wenn man sich mal richtig mit japan befasst merkt man schnell, dass japan nicht wirklich so toll ist wie man es sich wünscht.


----------



## abe15 (19. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach Blizzard mal ne Mail ob du in Japan spielen kannst!
> 
> 
> Gibt es tatsächlich kein Wow in Japan?
> ...




OMFG Mady my Day LOOOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (19. Juni 2009)

Japan mag vom asiatischen Markt her das Land sein, welches größeren Wert auf freundliche Spieltiefe legt als die anderen. Hauptgrund, weshalb wir dort von WoW nichts hören/lesen ist jedoch die andere Handhabung auf dem asiatischen Markt. Ich muß da zeitlich arg weit rauskramen...(wohl um den Erscheinungstermin der Scherbenwelt herum)
Die offengelegten Verkaufszahlen von Computerspielen besagen, daß Japan ein sehr wichtiger Markt ist und ca 1/5 der verkauften Erstversionen von WoW dort gekauft wurden (im übrigen sollen die Sims am Zweitmeisten weit vor dem Dritten verkauft worden sein). Es ist jedoch üblich MMO nicht zu Hause zu spielen (also auch nicht zu kaufen), sondern das in großer Gesellschaft in den Spielhallen zu tun. In einem Artikel (möglicherweise hier im Forum) wurde berichtet, daß es durchaus üblich ist, wenn ein "Chef" zum verlängerten Mittagessen die Belegschaft zu einem gemeinsamen Spiel einlädt. Solche gemeinsamen Aktionen machen durchaus Sinn und sind ein Ausgleich zu/in den vergleichsweise langen Arbeitszeiten. Da die Leute direkt in einen z.B. 10er-Raid einsteigen brauchen sie auf Vorbestellung in der Spielhalle 10 accounts mit dem entsprechendem Spektrum an Chars und der Ausrüstung. Das kauft der "Chef" in der Bestellung ein und zahlt nur noch die Spielzeit der Gruppe dazu. Die Spielhalle sorgt dafür, daß die Figuren zum vereinbarten Termin wie bestellt vorhanden sind. Keiner erwartet den Char bzw. Raid in der gleichen Konstellation je wieder zu sehn. Weil dabei ein paar Sachen so gehandhabt werden, wie sie in Westeuropa und Amerika gesetzlich unerlaubt sind, werden beide Märkte getrennt. Vom eingespielten Geld sind beide Märkte in etwa gleich groß.
Was wir hier über die "Chinafarmer" mitbekommen sind lediglich die Übergriffe von einem Markt auf den anderen, welche natürlich hier in Europa geahndet werden. Verstehen werden die vom anderen Markt es jedoch aus guten Gründen nicht. Und natürlcih wird es dort auch viele Leute geben, welche 24/7 mindestens 1 Acc. mieten und eine besondere Liebe zu ihren Chars entwickelt haben.


----------



## Morcan (19. Juni 2009)

lord schrieb:


> und japan ist nicht ganz so toll wie du denkst. dir ist schon klar, das die japanischen familien nur ein kind haben dürfen per gesetz und japaner sehr viel geld bezahlen müssen um ein zweites kind haben zu dürfen. vor allem in der unter- und mittelschicht ist es gang und gebe das dort missgebildete kinder oder kinder des falschen geschlechts (meist weiblich) getötet werden.



Soviel ich weiß ist die Ein-Kind-Politik auch nur in China vertreten...außerdem verstehe ich den Zusammenhang mit dem Erscheinungsbild Japans mit ihrer Familienpolitik nicht


----------



## Darrea (19. Juni 2009)

Ich mag ja uach Japan aber bevor du,Blah, du hier mit deiner Schwarz-weiß-Malerei loslegst:



> IN JAPAN GIBT ES AUCH KEIN TODESURTEIL, WIE IN DEN USA ODER IN CHINA.



falsch!
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/meldung63198.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todesstrafe#Japan



> Der höchste durchschnitts IQ auf der Welt hat Japan!



Quelle?



> Zensur ist in Japan ein Fremdwort. In U-Bahnen lesen Männer neben Frauen Pornozeitschriften, zB Hentais und keiner fühlt sich dadurch belästigt



Das hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun, sondern mit dem generellen Medienkonsum in der japanischen Gesellschaft



> NUR DAS SIE NICHT SO DUMME POLITIKER HABEN WIE IN DEUTSCHLAND



aha, du kennst dich also mit der japanischen Polotik aus. Schön, dann weißt du ja auch um die Probleme bei der Postreform und den Korruptionsskandälen

schöner Artikel dazu: http://www.wsws.org/de/1998/sep1998/japa-s01.shtml



> CHINA UND KOREA SIND L0000SER LÄNDER!!!



EIne Aussage die von Reife zeugt! Nur weil das politische Systems Chinas Mist ist, heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass es Land daneben ist.  Ich war bereits in Beijing, Xiang und Shanghai kann dir versichern, dass China echt klasse ist.

Noch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## Muzga (19. Juni 2009)

Fakt ist China steckt Japan Wirtschafts technisch locker in die Tasche China ist kein Looser Land China ist groß Japan dagegen jämmerlich klein,
Japse waren schon immer Aggressoren, und China lässt sich von niemanden sowas mehr bieten.
Südkorea ist mindestens genauso fortschrittlich wie Japan.

Ich bin selber kein Chinese von daher bin ich nicht parteiisch.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja du scheinst ja japan richtig zu vergöttern aber trotzdem hast du anscheinend nicht wirklich ahnung.
> 
> japan und das reichste land? schonmal etwas von der schweiz gehört?
> 
> ...




Schweiz ist nicht das reichste Land. Tokyo Bank verfügt über 2-3 Billionen Doller. Die Schweiz ist das 2. oder 3. reichste Land. Und Schweiz verschuldet sich gerade dank ihrer UBS auch sehr.

Falsch, das ist in China so mit den Familien. Wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal… 

Das mit der Arbeit ist so, aber schlecht ist es nicht unbedingt, der Mensch ist ein Gewöhnungstier.

Ja, trotzdem ist die Arbeitslosenquote im gegensatz zu anderen Länder die tiefste.

Das mit der Todesstrafe hast du recht, es wird aber massiv dagegen protestiert.

Du verstehst den Begriff Kamikaze falsch. Bei kamikaze gibt es zwei Arten, die eine ist, wenn der Pilot keine andere Chance mehr hat und am Abstürzen ist, fliegt er ins nächste feindliche Schiff oder was auch immer. Dann gibt es noch welche, die mit nur soviel Tank ausgerüstet werden, dass ein Rückflug unmöglich ist und das Flugzeug mit Sprengstoff gefüllt wird. Kamikaze wurde immer eingesetzt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass Japaner am verlieren seien. China und Korea waren schon unterdrückt, ohne die Atombombe hätte Japan China und Korea vollständig besetzt.


----------



## Drop-Dead (19. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zu brutal...
> 
> klar die Japaner finden WoW zu brutal lol
> 
> glaube ich nicht so dran^^




glaubs ruhig xD in irgendeinem land, ich weiß nicht mehr welches, mussten untote zensiert werden (die haben dort auch an den armen und beinen fleisch)

quelle: giga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Muzga schrieb:


> Fakt ist China steckt Japan Wirtschafts technisch locker in die Tasche China ist kein Looser Land China ist groß Japan dagegen jämmerlich klein,
> Japse waren schon immer Aggressoren, und China lässt sich von niemanden sowas mehr bieten.
> Südkorea ist mindestens genauso fortschrittlich wie Japan.
> 
> Ich bin selber kein Chinese von daher bin ich nicht parteiisch.



Falsch, das einzige was Chinesen können ist kopieren. Der IQ Durchschnitt in China ist sehr tief, der höchste IQ Durchschnitt hat Japan. Viele Technologien wurden in Japan erfunden und entwickelt, Japan ist auch technisch 2 Jahre fortgebildet als alle anderen grossen Industriestaaten.

Ich hab im Spiegel schon einen Bericht gelesen, dass Chinesen selber eher unterdurchschnittlich Intelligent sind und daher viel kopieren. Die Magnetbahn aus Deutschland haben auch die Chinesen kopiert.

Tokyo ist die Stadt mit den meisten Einwohner btw.


----------



## Seph018 (19. Juni 2009)

Junge, komm mal runter von deinem Trip. lol ...


----------



## Keksemacher (19. Juni 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Falsch, das einzige was Chinesen können ist kopieren. Der IQ Durchschnitt in China ist sehr tief, der höchste IQ Durchschnitt hat Japan. Viele Technologien wurden in Japan erfunden und entwickelt, Japan ist auch technisch 2 Jahre fortgebildet als alle anderen grossen Industriestaaten.
> 
> Ich hab im Spiegel schon einen Bericht gelesen, dass Chinesen selber eher unterdurchschnittlich Intelligent sind und daher viel kopieren. Die Magnetbahn aus Deutschland haben auch die Chinesen kopiert.
> 
> Tokyo ist die Stadt mit den meisten Einwohner btw.


Und aus welchen Quellen beziehst du diese Sachen?
Bitte poste mir die Quelle,würde mir das gern mal durchlesen.Mich interessiert so etwas immer sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Darrea schrieb:


> Quelle?




http://www.japanlink.de/ll/ll_bildung_schule.shtml


----------



## Darrea (19. Juni 2009)

> http://www.japanlink.de/ll/ll_bildung_schule.shtml



Kenne die Studie. In der ganzen Studie und in dem Artikel ist nur die Rede davon, dass bei einigen(!) Schüler der IQ gesteigert war. Über die Allgemeinheit können keine Aussagen getroffen werden, weil sich die STudie lediglich auf Schüler und Studenten bezog.


----------



## GemeinerTroll (19. Juni 2009)

Das war das "Heute Journal". Bevor jetzt noch die Tagesthemen, Panorama und das Früshtücksfernsehen kommen macht bitte einen Extrathread zu dem total entglittenen Japan-Thema auf.


----------



## Haszor (19. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach Blizzard mal ne Mail ob du in Japan spielen kannst!
> 
> 
> Gibt es tatsächlich kein Wow in Japan?
> ...



Das mit den Gnomen ist gut.

Aber ich denke der Herr Um-Lei-Tung hatte keine Lust WoW in Japan zuzulassen da er keinen Tauren Schurken mit 8 Armen, 14 Beinen und 8 1/2 Hörnern spielen durfte.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Und aus welchen Quellen beziehst du diese Sachen?
> Bitte poste mir die Quelle,würde mir das gern mal durchlesen.Mich interessiert so etwas immer sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,401190,00.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fte_Stadt

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,442191,00.html

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,502232,00.html

Sucht eure Kackquellen selbst, habe keine Lust für jeden Deppen hier Quellen suchen zu müssen -.-

Und hol dir mal den Spiegel: Der gelbe Spion


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Haszor schrieb:


> Das mit den Gnomen ist gut.
> 
> Aber ich denke der Herr Um-Lei-Tung hatte keine Lust WoW in Japan zuzulassen da er keinen Tauren Schurken mit 8 Armen, 14 Beinen und 8 1/2 Hörnern spielen durfte.




Dein Witz tönt eher chinesisch... da Japaner keine solchen Namen haben wie du sie darstellst, so wie du sie darstellst, ist es eher chinesisch.


Fail fail fail.. echt mal -.-


----------



## Darrea (19. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja weiterhelfen Blah. Ich verstehe nicht wie ein unterdurchschnittliches inteligentes Volk wie die Chinesen in der Lage sind, ein hochkomplexes Produkt wie eine Magnetschwebebahn 1:1 zu kopieren. So dumm scheinen die Leute ja nun nicht zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und übrigens von Nationen auf Intelligenz zu schließen ist doch totaler Quatsch.



> Sucht eure Kackquellen selbst, habe keine Lust für jeden Deppen hier Quellen suchen zu müssen -.-



wer hier so nen Blödsinn verzapft, ist in der Pflicht dies zu belegen, nicht diejenigen die das ganze anzweifeln


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Darrea schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du mir ja weiterhelfen Blah. Ich verstehe nicht wie ein unterdurchschnittliches inteligentes Volk wie die Chinesen in der Lage sind, ein hochkomplexes Produkt wie eine Magnetschwebebahn 1:1 zu kopieren. So dumm scheinen die Leute ja nun nicht zu sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab meine Quellen zwei Post weiter oben aktualisiert.

Gut, der IQ Vergleich ist ein wenig schwachsinnig. Aber in China ist das Schulsystem eher schlecht als recht, in Japan herrscht das strengste und schwerste Schulsystem weltweit. Und die Quelle dazu ist eine Seite weiter hinten. Japaner sind ganz anderen Anforderungen, Stresssituationen und Druck ausgelegt als Chinesen. Nur schon darum kann man die dsiziplinierten Japaner nicht mit töllpeligen Chinesen vergleichen.

Ach, ich soll also Quellen bringen, während andere hier wirklichen Mist verbreiten, ala: "In Japan wurden UDs zensiert!!"

Ach und was kopieren betrifft, selber erfinden ist immer noch schwerer!


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eher das Gefühl dass diese ganze Thematik 1.am ursprünglichen Thema vorbei geht, 2.es hier gar nichts mehr mit wow zu tun hat und 3. bei einigen(einem)die Caps taste wohl defekt sein muss


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> Ich hab eher das Gefühl dass diese ganze Thematik 1.am ursprünglichen Thema vorbei geht, 2.es hier gar nichts mehr mit wow zu tun hat und 3. bei einigen(einem)die Caps taste wohl defekt sein muss




Meine Shiftcrew wird dich holen KOMMEN.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach Blizzard mal ne Mail ob du in Japan spielen kannst!
> 
> 
> Gibt es tatsächlich kein Wow in Japan?
> ...




ohhh leck ich krieg mich nimma xD


----------



## Darrea (19. Juni 2009)

> Nur schon darum kann man die dsiziplinierten Japaner nicht mit töllpeligen Chinesen vergleichen.



Die Chinesen, die ich kenne sind alles andere als "tölpellig". Vorurteile sind schon was feines, das erspart einen das kritische hinterfragen. 

Anbei mal Literatur die ich empfehlen kann um deine Vorstellungen von Japan auf eine realistische Ebene zu führen:

http://www.amazon.de/Fischer-Weltgeschicht...1108&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.de/hinter-L%C3%A4cheln-G...1134&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.de/L%C3%A4nderbericht-Ja...1359&sr=1-1

etwas schwieriger, aber dennoch sehr lesenswert:
http://www.amazon.de/Denken-Japan-Masao-Ma...1398&sr=1-1


----------



## Suki2000 (19. Juni 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> erst einmal guten Morgen ^^
> 
> und dann zu meiner Frage...
> ich hab schon im Internet gesucht, aber nicht viel drueber gefunden.
> ...




Da es eine Wow Coca Cola werbung und noch nen Fan video gibt schätze ich mal ja. Soviel ich weiss kann man wow übers Laptop immer spielen


----------



## Tacit-K (19. Juni 2009)

Also auf einigen Deutschen Servern spielen aber auch "Japaner" naja aber wenn ich welche anschreibe bzw. sie mich anschreiben dan schreiben sie nur Englisch und nit mal das schaffen die so ganz xD

BTT:
Denke mal das es einfach daran liegt das es dan VIEL ZU VIELE Leute wären die spielen würden alleine wenn man sich die Bevölkerungszahl von Japan anguckt und dan sind vllt die Hälfte Gamer und die fluten dan dazu halt eben noch die englischen und deutschen server naja...
^^

Mfg Tacit


----------



## shikki (19. Juni 2009)

@blah
ja, der spiegel und wiki sind natürlich die aussagekräftigsten quellen, die es so gibt. sorry, aber spiegel online hat sich m.e. in letzter zeit nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert. gibt sicher bessere quellen (und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt das internet). 

ich verstehe, dass leute wegen den ewigen "in asien ist alles gleich" oder "china = korea = japan" vergleichen auf die barrikaden gehen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. vor allem sollte man mit halbwissen etwas vorsichtig sein. wenn man schon einem land eine "aufs maul" gibt (in diesem fall china) und das andere über alles andere stellt (japan), dann sollte man da nicht nur so einseitig betrachtungen von sich geben, sondern mal ein wenig in die tiefe gehen. ich will hier keinesfalls china verteidigen, aber in japan ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt. und nein, ich bin kein japanhasser, ich geh im herbst sogar wieder für ein jahr hin.


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Tacit-K schrieb:


> Also auf einigen Deutschen Servern spielen aber auch "Japaner" naja aber wenn ich welche anschreibe bzw. sie mich anschreiben dan schreiben sie nur Englisch und nit mal das schaffen die so ganz xD
> 
> BTT:
> Denke mal das es einfach daran liegt das es dan VIEL ZU VIELE Leute wären die spielen würden alleine wenn man sich die Bevölkerungszahl von Japan anguckt und dan sind vllt die Hälfte Gamer und die fluten dan dazu halt eben noch die englischen und deutschen server naja...
> ...



Und woran legst du fest, dass es ein Japaner war? -.-


----------



## St0rmstrike (19. Juni 2009)

Wird das ganze hier langsam lächerlich? Ja, wird es.

ist das hier nurnoch eine Wortschleuderei wer das meiste Allgemeinwissen über Japan und China hat? Ohja, ich denke schon.

Werdet Ihr dafür Belohnt? Keine chance.

Hat China hier überhaupt was zu tun in diesem Thread? Nö, niemals!

sollte man diesen Thread schliessen und China einfach China und Japan einfach Japan sein lassen? Ja, aufjeden alter!

Seid ihr alle irwie Müde und solltet ins Bett? Darauf kannste ein lassen.



PS: Bin ich ein Fragenquatscher? jep, bin ich!


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> @blah
> ja, der spiegel und wiki sind natürlich die aussagekräftigsten quellen, die es so gibt. sorry, aber spiegel online hat sich m.e. in letzter zeit nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert. gibt sicher bessere quellen (und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt das internet).
> 
> ich verstehe, dass leute wegen den ewigen "in asien ist alles gleich" oder "china = korea = japan" vergleichen auf die barrikaden gehen, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. vor allem sollte man mit halbwissen etwas vorsichtig sein. wenn man schon einem land eine "aufs maul" gibt (in diesem fall china) und das andere über alles andere stellt (japan), dann sollte man das nicht nur so einseitig betrachtungen von sich geben, sondern mal ein wenig in die tiefe gehen. ich will hier keinesfalls china verteidigen, aber in japan ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt. und nein, ich bin kein japanhasser, ich geh im herbst sogar wieder für ein jahr hin.



Natürlich nicht, aber wenn man hier nicht einen klaren unterschied zeigt, kommen wieder diese vergleiche China = Japan. Ich hab das so satt echt.
Und Chinesen sind für mich echt abscheulich, es geht nicht um die Menschen die dort leben, sondern um die Politik und Denkweise einiger Menschen dort. Die Politik und die Traditionen/Sitten widerspiegelt ein Land.

Es sind gar keine Quellen aussagekräftig und ich such nicht 5h lang bis ich für jeden ne Quelle habe und Wikipedia ist eine Quelle für oberflächliches Wissen und auch nicht immer so daneben. Alle Quellen sind nicht zuverlässig!


----------



## Blah (19. Juni 2009)

Die Frage des Threads ist doch ganz einfach zu beantworten: WoW kommt in Japan nicht an. Fertig.


----------



## Tacit-K (19. Juni 2009)

Naja der Satz "Im from Japan sorry my english is not so good" sagt alles xD


----------



## St0rmstrike (19. Juni 2009)

Na also, das war doch ein schönes Ende. Schön veralgemeinert abgeschlossen.

Und jetzt ruhe! Der Thread will schlafen.


----------



## Vampirgott (19. Juni 2009)

Ich finds einfach nur noch lächerlich hier -,-
Lese ja schon ne weile mit und am Anfang wars ja noch Interessant, aber mittlerweile ...


Ach ja und @Blah: Es gibt auch eine EDIT-Funktion hier, man muss nicht immer neu ne antwort hinzufügen.

So sorry, aber ich musste auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Juni 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> DIE quelle ist hier.... sind sogar noch lustige gründe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


China =/= Japan!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2009)

seite 1 ganz unten stand die antwort auf die frage, warum es wow nicht in japan gibt. verfasst von mir. aber omg die meisten der letzten antworten, ich wette manche denke japan ist nen teilstaat von china...


----------



## pHt.Sven (19. Juni 2009)

ich hatte hetzt keine lust das durchzulesen alles, wenns genannt wurde tuts mir leid das ich das wiederhole.. aber ich hab mal gehört/gelesen (weiss ich netmehr genau) das die Darstellung von Skeletten sich nicht mit der japanischen Kultur (....?) vereinbaren lässt, da sie an iwas anderes nach dem Tod glauben usw... ich glaube zumindest das ich das mal so gehört hab, kann aber auch sein das ich das mit nem anderen Spiel verwechsel was man in japan auch nicht spielen darf ;D


edit: achne genau so was das... deswegen hatte Japan keine Todesritter^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2009)

seite 1 ganz unten...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1662788


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> seite 1 ganz unten stand die antwort auf die frage, warum es wow nicht in japan gibt. verfasst von mir. aber omg die meisten der letzten antworten, ich wette manche denke japan ist nen teilstaat von china...


Ist es Nicht? o.0
Und dann gibts die UDSSR
bestimmt auch nicht mehr...
BITTE KEINEN SOLCH DUMMEN BEITRÄGE!!!
[/Ironie OFF]


----------



## Levtrona (20. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> WILL AUCH NACH JAPAN -.-"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mach doch, die suchen immer Lehrer für Sprachen (englisch, deutsch, französisch). gibt so agenturen, die sowas vermitteln. gibt ein visum, gehalt und wohnung.
Stadt kann man sich aussuchen. Visum für 1 Jahr, Gehalt ist gut, Wohnung klein...

Da es billiger ist übers Wochenende nach Thailand/Honkong/... zu fliegen als in Tokyo ein Bier zu trinken, kann man noch Südostasien mitnehmen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## wildrazor09 (20. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## KiLLa239 (20. Juni 2009)

es wird nicht für jedes Land und jede Sprache WoW angepasst und Server aufgestellt... es gibt asiatische Server und auch nen asiatischen WoW Clienten so wie den deutschen / Französischen / Russischen / Spanischen... Die werden auf den asiatischen Servern spielen oder halt mit englischen Clienten


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juni 2009)

oder sie spielen garnicht, weil sie ihre eigenen drölf tausend free-to-play mmos haben.


----------

